# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Türk tarihi üzerine sorular.

## Ã?nTÃ¼rk

Merhaba birkaç sorum olacaktı cevaplandırırsanız sevinirim;
1:Mu kıtası ne kadar gerçek(uygur imparatorluğu varmıdır,atlantis Mu danmı etkilenmiştir,ilk insan(benim inancıma göre hz adem bu kıtasındamı doğmuştur ve oğulları tamamen karışık,melez haldeyken dünyaya burdan mı yayılmışlardır)(ozaman Türklerin ataları burda kalan kişilerin arasındamı doğmuştur). 
2:mu kıtasında sadece Türkler mi yaşıyordu?
3:üntürkler, Türklerin akrabalarımıı yoksa %100 Türk olan atalarımıdır.
4:sümer,akad,babil,asur,etrüsk,kelt,hatti,urartu,f rig,turukku,hurri kavimler gerçekten Türkmüdür.(Hititler ise Türk kültürünü kabul edip sonradan mı türkleşmişlerdir)
5:Anadoludaki türkler (hattiler,turukkularvs.)perslerin egemenliğine girince,göçmü etmişler yoksa anadoludamı kalmışlardır.
6:Kızılderili kavimleri olan maya,inka,aztek,olmek,toltek vs, medeniyetleri %100 Türkmüdür.hangileri mu kıtasından hangileri orta asyadan alaska yolu ile göç etmiştir.Ve hangileri başka milletlerle karışmışlardır.(mayalar Türkmü yoksa sadece Türk kültüründen mi etkilenmişlerdir.)
7:mısır ve grekler Türkmü yoksa sadece Türk kültüründenmi etkilenmişlerdir.
8:üin ve Japonlar Türkmü yoksa sadece Türk kültüründenmi etkilenmişlerdir.
9:mısır, grek,çin ve japonlar arasında Türklerin mutlaka karışımı olmuştur bu karışımlar hangilerinde ne kadar büyüktür.
10:At sadece asyadamı vardı ve dünyaya Türkler mi yaydı(eğer öyleyse arabistana vs. giden Türkler onlara karışmışlardır)
Not:yazdıklarım ırkçılık olarak algılanmasın.
Arkadaşlar biraz çok oldu ama idare edin işte :Smile: 
Bütün soruları teker teker cevaplandırırsanız ve üntürk tarihini(hangi kavimler türk ,hangileri Türk kültüründen etkilenmiştirvs.) kısaca yazarsanız sevinirim.
emeği geçen herkese ve yöneticilere şimdiden teşekkür ediyorum.

----------


## a_iverson

Hepsine olmasada bazılarına cevap vereyim.
1- Mu kıtası diye bir kıta yok. James Churchwood diye bir adam Mu kıtasından olduğunu söylediği tabletleri budist rahipler buna gösteriyor güya o da daha sonra Amerika kıtasında bunla ilgili araştırmalar yapıyor ve bazı tabletler bulduğunu söylüyor ama böyle tabletler yok. 
2- Mu kıtasında 4 ırk yaşadığı söyleniyor. Tabi insanlar neye göre söylüyor bilinmiyor. Uyduruyorlar.
3- Adı üstünde zaten öntürk. üntürk denmesinin nedeni eski Türkler olması. Türklerin ataları.
4-
5-
6-Kızılderililerin Orta Asya'dan bering boğazı'ndan geçip Amerika'ya gittiği biliniyor artık.
7-Türk kültüründen etkilenmişlerdir. Ama Yunan olarak bilinen Truvalılar-Frigler-Trakyalılar-Pelasglar Yunanlı olmadığı biliniyor artık. Kazım Mirşan bunların yazısını öntürkçe olarak çözdüğünü söylüyor. Demekki Türkler. 
8- üinliler Türklerden ayrı bir millet ama dillerinde öntürkçe damgalar mevcuttur. Japonlar ise halen tartışmalıdır. Bir kısmı Asya'dan Japonya'ya göçtüklerini söylüyor.
9-Birbiriyle karışmayan millet kalmamıştır artık. Hangisiyle çok, hangisiyle az bir önemi yok zaten tespiti de zor.
10-


https://genographic.nationalgeograph.../en/atlas.html Bu link National Geographic tarafından hazırlanmış ve insanoğlunun yolculuğunu anlatan bir site. Kendi çalışmalarına göre İnsanoğlu'nun Afrika'dan dünyanın çeşitli yerlerine tarihsel olarak göç yollarını vermiş. İncelersen Orta Asya'dan nerelere ne zaman göç olmuş görebilirsin. Kazım Mirşan'ın tespitleriyle de uyuşuyor aslında biraz. Site ingilizce yalnız.

----------

